# R32 LED Rear Lights ?



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok guys & gals, as per the below thread, who'd be 'seriously' interested in some LED R32 lights ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61192-r33-led-rear-lights.html

We need 10-20 people ofr it to be worthwhile for Matt to do a prototype, if so add your name to the list.

1) Snowfiend
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

aren't these manufactured by a company already? But anyways, yes, I'm interested, add me to the list.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

They are yes, but these look a lot better, lots more LED's and smaller spaces inbetween.

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> aren't these manufactured by a company already?


They are is the only answer.
But, have a look at what you get for your money 

As for the R33 units I designed (just a hobby), there are 656 LED's in total - that's a tad more than the 48 you get in the 'Euro' style lights 
This includes Side Lights/Brake Lights/Indicators/Reverse Lights and Fog Lights all in LED's!

There's a lot of photos in the link Snowfiend posted if anyone is interested.

Matt.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Matt I sent you a pm mate.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yes!! exactly - lots of LEDs, just what I want. The 12 per light was just not doing it for me.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

will these include the center turn indicators in yellow?

I'll have to go with the DIY kit - I'm pretty handy with a soldering iron (I've done a lot of custom electric guitar circuits), and I'm in Korea, so trade in will take forever and a day!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> will these include the center turn indicators in yellow?
> 
> I'll have to go with the DIY kit - I'm pretty handy with a soldering iron (I've done a lot of custom electric guitar circuits), and I'm in Korea, so trade in will take forever and a day!


You can have whatever design you want basically....
I'd have to split a set down to see what's the best option for spacing etc but colours and placing isn't a problem.

They DIY Kit will be installing the pre populated manufactured boards, no soldering required - you will have to split your own cluster apart and replace the internal with the PCB's and modify the connections basically.
Original main connection remains so the unit will be 'plug and play' type when complete.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice idea ...

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) 
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)Bajie


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm interested only have to sort somthing out to send some lights to the uk.

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)Bajie


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Im interested if it will be made in a short timescale and the prototype looks similar to the design and as quality as you did on the 33's ones...

I think that these will sell like hotcakes once people see them fitted to a car with night and day pics. So get making them up !

Pete (plkettle)


1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)Plkettle
10)Bajie


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

im also interested in these :

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4) jamesbilluk
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)Plkettle
10)Bajie


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you put pic up as the ones in the original thread don't resolve any more.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

will these be significantly brighter than the stock units? I'm primarily interested in updating a 15 year old car to modern lighting technology (as I did with the HID headlights), but added brightness and safety is a good thing as well.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i wish i had a skyline so i could get some 

they are seriously cool:smokin:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

What price range would they likely to be going for, with regards to both DIY and fitted?

Also, when I was looking at the 33 ones, an idea came to mind I thought I'd suggest (If Matt J is seeing this). As an option on those 33 ones, the indicator LED's could perhaps be laid out in their rows as arrows, so they'd point to whatever side was illuminated.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MarkMcQ said:


> What price range would they likely to be going for, with regards to both DIY and fitted?


To produce 10 sets will cost around £175 for a DIY kit and £225 fitted - this is because the design and tooling costs are the most expensive parts.
The more interest, the cheaper they become  



MarkMcQ said:


> Also, when I was looking at the 33 ones, an idea came to mind I thought I'd suggest (If Matt J is seeing this). As an option on those 33 ones, the indicator LED's could perhaps be laid out in their rows as arrows, so they'd point to whatever side was illuminated.


It's only a matter of changing the design of the Indicator PCB - It's a time consuming job but easyily done. All depends what you want, but it affects the price, as someone has to pay for the artwork etc....

As for the question regarding the final quality, the company who are making the R33 sets produce something 'similar' for a well know uniformed group


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

matt j said:


> As for the question regarding the final quality, the company who are making the R33 sets produce something 'similar' for a well know uniformed group



What have the Salvation army got to do with this :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## JohnMc (Nov 16, 2006)

Matt, pm sent and i'll defo have a set.
John.
Option 2 by the way !!!!


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Cashpoint said:


> Can you put pic up as the ones in the original thread don't resolve any more.


Yes, any more pics please? 

Thought it was my PC/software etc..., but pics aren't showing anymore!

Am 'interested' but need to see all pics please...

Cheers.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Pictures as Requested...*

I've kept a little photo diary of the work I've done so here are the various stages...






































































































































































































































































The pictures really don't give an acurate description of the effect, so I made a little clip...

R33 LED - Fog/Reverse/Indicator

Like I said, I'll get some photos of the final 'product' on my car and post the results next time I'm home - I'm only judging the amount of interest at the moment to see if it's viable.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Updated List...*

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4) jamesbilluk
5) Plkettle
6) Bajie
7) MarkMcQ?
8) JohnMc
9) B I G B O Y?
10)

As before, there is no committment to buy anything, it's purely to gauge interest. 

I'll host pictures of the prototypes produced by NHT as soon as they are available.

I fully appreciate that there will be no 'final product' pictures to show until probably early Feb when I get home from work (and they will be for the R33).


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi Matt

I have my spare set of R32 lights so when you're ready shout me and I'll send them across to you.


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Mark McQ: Sorry mate, but I think the arrows for indicators idea would look soooooo gay. :chairshot Its a beefed up steroid meathead of a beast. Pussy-o arrows would destroy the image completely. Bear in mind I'm not image conscious, just know where to draw the line!!  

Matt J, thanks for the awesome pics mate, you're doing a grand job my friend!! YES count me in defo!! With those looks and prices I think you're onto a winner mate.

Matt, have you thought about doing something with the front indicators? I seriously think you would crack the nut on the problem of the stupidly expensive clear/smoked options. I for one would like clear on mine, I know with certain colours the orange looks 'ok'. but I think the overall look of orange indicators just looks so dated. Of course this is my personal opinion, which of course counts to me!! 

One last thing... Its probably been mentioned but I may have missed it. Are you able to incorporate a FOGLIGHT into the arrangement, so that we can do away with the aftermarket one hanging underneath the rear valance?:thumbsup: Just a question....

Ian


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

B_I_G_B_O_Y said:


> Matt, have you thought about doing something with the front indicators? I seriously think you would crack the nut on the problem of the stupidly expensive clear/smoked options. I for one would like clear on mine, I know with certain colours the orange looks 'ok'. but I think the overall look of orange indicators just looks so dated. Of course this is my personal opinion, which of course counts to me!!


Ian, I'm not making new units, it's simply replacement parts for the original units. The lenses would have to be injection moulded I would guess?



B_I_G_B_O_Y said:


> One last thing... Its probably been mentioned but I may have missed it. Are you able to incorporate a FOGLIGHT into the arrangement, so that we can do away with the aftermarket one hanging underneath the rear valance?:thumbsup: Just a question....
> 
> Ian


This was one of the problems with my own car - I wanted a fog lamp, but not a crap aftermarket one, the only reason I decided to do every light in LED's...
R33 LED - Fog/Reverse/Indicator
I'd need to take an R32 unit apart to see if you could incorporate a foglight, but that would be my intention...


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats would be easy, you have 4 lights in total, when you press a switch you can make say the outers come on brighter while the inners lights stay normal. upon braking the innners would be the same intensityu as teh outers only when the fogs are turned on. When teh fogs are off its business as usual!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ollam69 said:


> Thats would be easy, you have 4 lights in total, when you press a switch you can make say the outers come on brighter while the inners lights stay normal. upon braking the innners would be the same intensityu as teh outers only when the fogs are turned on. When teh fogs are off its business as usual!


Or convert a reverse light...


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes Matt, I'm a spaz. Its just dawned on me that its the lens that is the problem not the filament bulb. Was getting too excited after seeing the pics you put up.:runaway: Wat a div!!! :chairshot


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4) jamesbilluk
5) Plkettle
6) Bajie
7) MarkMcQ?
8) JohnMc
9) B I G B O Y?
10)LivingMovie

Count me in as well. I'm sure once you get a prototype assembled, a post on GTRcanada.com would get you a few more orders. 
I personally am really looking forward to these, and dont mind the s&h or turnaround time on option 2


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt, whats the legal deal with only having one reverse light? Does anyone KNOW? I ask because converting the reverse light is a good idea, and shouldn't be too much of a problem-I think...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

B_I_G_B_O_Y said:


> Matt, whats the legal deal with only having one reverse light? Does anyone KNOW? I ask because converting the reverse light is a good idea, and shouldn't be too much of a problem-I think...


Hopefully Jim won't mind me using a photo of his car....









Mot Manual, 1.1 Front and Rear Position of Lamps, Registration Plate Lamps & Rear fog lamps

It is legal to have the offside as a Fog Lamp and the near side as a reverse lamp if yours is like Jim's? (and like the UK R34's)
It would mean the aftermarket fog could be ditched too


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, that website confirms it then! Cool :clap:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

1) Snowfiend
2) Kismetcapitan
3) redsub
4) jamesbilluk
5) Plkettle
6) Bajie
7) MarkMcQ?
8) JohnMc
9) B I G B O Y?
10)LivingMovie
11)Laurence

Matt, You know I want a set after chatting to you the other night.
Make it happen for us 32 boys when you get back from Borat Country please mate!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> One last thing... Its probably been mentioned but I may have missed it. Are you able to incorporate a FOGLIGHT into the arrangement, so that we can do away with the aftermarket one hanging underneath the rear valance?


Newera set my R32 up so the outer pair of brake lights turn to foglights at the flick of a switch....no need for a bolt on aftermarket light at the rear end then.

Problem solved


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm still in, in case anyone was wondering...


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

I would love a set, but the Australian delivered GTRs have a unique tail light arrangement - the inner circles are red, the outer circles are orange, and the centre square block is the reverse light...

if you can help me and let me know
1. how you got the lenses off the body
2. where you can get silver boards from
i will give mine a crack!
it will match my LED/HID fronts well, methinks...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Not long now ...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The R33 prototypes should be ready early next week, I'll host some pictures and you can see the quality and amount of time spent making the templates spot on.

Once I'm happy with the R33 set I'll look at the R32 if theres still enough interest.

Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm interested!!


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Any news already


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Matt - please can you tell us if these are going to be made for the 32 ? the 33 ones you did look awesome !!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I do intend to get around to it once the 33 ones are out of the way.

Hopefully the 32 ones won't take as long as all the parts are sourced now.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cool, cause I'm still interested. VERY interested!!!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

the cash is sat here waiting for you to get em made


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Still have my old cluster waiting Matt.
I know you are getting the first batch of R33's out of the way so just let me know when you are ready and they're on the way.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

PM sent, may as well put the wheels in motion


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I expressed interest in 32's in the other thread, but just to throw some support to the idea again, I'd be a definite buy. The 33's look outstanding.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Still Very on Board as well
Money burning a hole in my pocket, Please help me with my situation


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

01) Snowfiend
02) Kismetcapitan
03) redsub
04) jamesbilluk
05) Plkettle
06) Bajie
07) MarkMcQ?
08) JohnMc
09) B I G B O Y?
10) LivingMovie
11) Laurence
12) Major_Sarcasm

Deffo interested.


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 12, 2007)

Did anyone get any R32 LED's done, and if so has anyone got any piccies??

This has got to be a MUST DO mod for bringing the R32 upto date

Nick


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nope....


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

CopperBottom said:


> Did anyone get any R32 LED's done, and if so has anyone got any piccies??
> 
> This has got to be a MUST DO mod for bringing the R32 upto date
> 
> Nick


Not as good, but E-bay can be an answer if you need one fast.  

The only difference is my also got the Tomei Tail Light End Cap, so it blur the lights a bit and give it a darker and more 3D look.


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 12, 2007)

Im really surpised. After reading both threads for the R33 lights, the amount of people who expressed an interest in them would have resulted in a few being made. I have to say from what i saw the quality looked outstanding.


Those end caps make quite a difference. Its all in the details!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

They were going to be my next little project but woking abroad and other committments has meant they haven't been done yet.

I have an R32 light cluster ready to start the project but haven't had time recently with doing the R33 conversions.

Custom R33 LED Rear Lights - Page 2 - Skyline Owners Forum

As posted on SOC, anyone who wants to run with the project with the electronics company is more than welcome to do so?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, when you get around to it mate, I'm still #2 on the list for R32 kits 

btw, I'm thinking of adding a 3rd brake light to the spoiler, a strip of red LEDs - I truly believe in them safety-wise, and anyways a car without one these days is truly dated beyond belief - in the US at least every car made in 1986 or later has them. Just have to find a good LED strip, get it inlaid professionally, and figure out how to run the wiring cleanly through the spoiler and into the boot.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm still on the definite list too. I actually forgot about these and had been thinking recently about going for the eBay option. But I'd rather have the ones you make. I saw a set in person on Stevie's (Speedr33pers) R33 and they look so much better.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

ClearCorners.Com [R32 LED Tail Lights]

1450 US or Roughly 700 GBP


HID Headlight Retrofit, LED Signal light Conversion, LED Tail Lights, Etc

R32 - ClearCorners.Com [R32] 
R33 - ClearCorners.Com [R33]
R34 - ClearCorners.Com [R34]


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

£700 for lights? you must be joking!! more money than common sense it seems!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

700 quid!!

And they don't seem to look that much different from standard.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll bet they're nice and bright, what with using over 600 LEDs. But that's just way too much. If anything, I'd get the set Nocturnal has - it would modernize the car as those are the same taillights used in Infiniti G35s.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'll bet they're nice and bright, what with using over 600 LEDs. But that's just way too much.


Parts will only have cost around £100 max on those.
Strange it says street legal but if the centres light up, where's the reflector?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Update...*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87153-custom-r32-led-rear-lights.html


----------

